# Silly stuff matters



## TICA (Dec 5, 2013)

I wish I had the time and know how to create something like this.    Phony as hell but I love it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hQjo3DPPi8&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1


----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

Excellent.  I love how the dancing stops when the tractor drives by.  Silliness definitely matters.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 5, 2013)

_Very funny Tica, love his little short legs_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 5, 2013)

Only sane people really appreciate silly. 



Look at a few of the other pony ones when that vid finishes, worth a giggle too.

Saw this when it came out as an ad some time ago and it's plain brilliant, and still makes me laugh. Thanks Tica.


----------



## Michael. (Dec 6, 2013)

.

Very clever presentation

Dance Pony Dance

http://tinyurl.com/odjjlos

.


----------

